# Logo in 4c und 1c



## Langos (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ein Logo in 4c.
Davon ist das Symbol in 2 Farben und der Name des Unternehmens in schwarz.
Jetzt ist das Problem, dass die Schrift sehr klein ist und bei einem 4Farbdruck es ja zu Passerungenauigkeiten kommen kann. Wie wandel ich es in ein 1C um? Heisst dass ich lade ins Xpress zwei Bilder? Die Bildmarke in 4C und die Schrift in Graustufen? Oder was bedeudet sonst 1C?
Wie mache ich das?

danke

lg Langos


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

4c = 4 Farben (CMYK)
1c = 1 Farbe

In welchem Dateiformat hast du das Logo vorliegen?


----------



## Langos (11. Dezember 2007)

jpg

Oder soll ich am besten die Schrift anfordern?


----------



## Langos (11. Dezember 2007)

andersrum die Frage:

Wie speichere ich in 1c ist das nicht automatisch CMYK oder RGB, auch wenn ich nur zb schwarz habe.
ich habe jetzt ein eps-File bekommen. Kann ich damit die Schrift in 1C abspeichern

Bitte dringend um Info!!

danke
langos


----------



## janoc (11. Dezember 2007)

1c bedeutet dass es nur aus einem Farbkanal besteht bzw. dass für den Druck nur eine Farbe zur verfügung steht, dh. Schwarzweiß-Druck im Normalfall.
Bei 4c stehen 4 Farben zur Verfügung, im Normalfall CMYK (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Black) aus denen dann alle Farben gemischt werden können.

Wenn das Dokument sauber angelegt ist, dann sollte das Schwarz des Unternehmennamen KEIN sog. Buntschwarz sein (also aus allen Farben zusammengemischt) sondern ein reines 100% K - Schwarz. somit müssen keine 4 Farben übereinandergepasst werden und es kann auch zu keinen Ungenauigkeiten kommen – auch wenn die anderen Elemente im .eps aus mehreren Farben bestehen.

Ausserdem würde _ich_ sowas prinzipiell nicht mit Photoshop sondern einem Vektorprogramm machen (Illustrator & Co)

Dh. du kannst in einem 4C-Dokument 1C-Elemente enthalten haben.


----------

